# SE Application Time Line California Board



## YAZRABADI (Aug 19, 2019)

Has anybody had an experience with submitting their application to California board for SE application by Comity and care to share their experience. 

I am currently waiting through technical review and wander how long it this process take. I also had a comment on my application and I fixed and sent it back. 

Any feedback would be great.


----------



## YAZRABADI (Aug 23, 2019)

YAZRABADI said:


> Has anybody had an experience with submitting their application to California board for SE application by Comity and care to share their experience.
> 
> I am currently waiting through technical review and wander how long it this process take. I also had a comment on my application and I fixed and sent it back.
> 
> Any feedback would be great.


I spoke too early. I just received my approval notice early this week on Wednesday and should be expecting License number next Friday.

Thank you


----------



## ZEZO4 (Aug 26, 2019)

YAZRABADI said:


> I spoke too early. I just received my approval notice early this week on Wednesday and should be expecting License number next Friday.
> 
> Thank you


Congrats.


----------



## YAZRABADI (Aug 31, 2019)

License received today at 7:00pm


----------



## Lukus (Sep 7, 2019)

YAZ, are you a building or bridge focused practitioner?


----------



## YAZRABADI (Sep 9, 2019)

Lukus said:


> YAZ, are you a building or bridge focused practitioner?


Yes, Lukus, I am in buildings!!


----------



## Lukus (Sep 9, 2019)

Darn (for me, good for you).  I am applying for SE comity (as soon as I get the Seismic and Surveying out of the way) as a bridge practitioner.  It seems the application is geared towards building practitioners, so I am curious to hear how bridge practitioners have handled the SE application.


----------



## NikR_PE (Sep 11, 2019)

YAZRABADI said:


> I spoke too early. I just received my approval notice early this week on Wednesday and should be expecting License number next Friday.
> 
> Thank you


Congrats. Did you have to show 3 years of experience post PE license for comity? Or is that is applying to take the exam in CA?


----------



## YAZRABADI (Sep 11, 2019)

NikR said:


> Congrats. Did you have to show 3 years of experience post PE license for comity? Or is that is applying to take the exam in CA?


Thanks. Yes, you have to show 3 years of work experience after your CA PE to be licensed Structural Engineer in CA. I do however work in CA so that part was okay.


----------



## Stardust (Sep 12, 2019)

YAZRABADI said:


> Thanks. Yes, you have to show 3 years of work experience after your CA PE to be licensed Structural Engineer in CA. I do however work in CA so that part was okay.


Any advise for people that are having a hard time finding SEs to sign for the experience?


----------



## YAZRABADI (Sep 13, 2019)

Talk to the board and they will tell you what to do. I believe there is a way. You just need to talk to them!!


----------



## Edub24 (Sep 14, 2019)

Stardust said:


> Any advise for people that are having a hard time finding SEs to sign for the experience?


Contact SEAOC (structural engineers assoc. of ca). They have a panel of engineers that can review your work and provide references. 

https://www.seaoc.org/page/becomingse


----------

